# شرح مزايا الوندوز الجديد بالصووووور - Windows Longhorn 5048 revi



## Michael (29 ديسمبر 2005)

*شرح مزايا الوندوز الجديد بالصووووور - Windows Longhorn 5048 revi*

الله يعين على كتابة الموضوع واللنكات الصور شكله مشوااااااااااااااار 
طيب .... نبدا موضوعنا 

-+-+-+- اضغط على الصور لتكبيرها -+-+-+-

أوول شي هاذي صورة الدسك توب عادي نظيف ولا احلى منه 
مافيه تغيير كبير ما عدا انهم حطو خانة للبحث فوق زر ستارت مباشرة 






هينا ماي كمبيوتر ... وتلاحظون غييرو اسمه خلوه بدون "ماي" مدري ليش  
وغير كيذا اعجبني مرة التنظيم اللي فيه وحركة كم فاضي من الهاردسك





تلاحظون في الآدرس بار تغيير وصرت تقدر تدخل فولدرات بطريقة حيث انك
موب لازم ترجع المشوار كله علشان فولدر ... ادري انكم ما فهمتو شي وانا
ما عرفت اشرحها لكن بالصورة واضحه الميزة الجديدة 





سهم باك وقدام اندمج بقائمة وحدة  ... ما علينا منه 





هنا رقم النسخة


----------



## Michael (29 ديسمبر 2005)

الرسام ونسخته ... لا جديد  .... لكني رسام 





الجديد هالحركة وصراحة جاز لي هالتغيير اللي هو الحفظ والفتح 





وهنا الفتح 





هنا الكنترول بانل (لوحة التحكم) بالكلاسيك فيو 





وهنا بالفيو حسب التصنيف 





هاذي حركة جديدة بطللللة من خصائص الفولدرات لزيادة الحماية وتحديد مين
يقدر يفتح الملف ومين يقدر يعدل عليه ومين ومين 





وهنا البحث ....
في البحث حطو تقنية الإندكسينج وصار البحث ينتهي بثانية وحدة او ثنتين  
من جد يعني البحث تطوور بشكل رائع بهالاصدار 



​


----------



## Michael (29 ديسمبر 2005)

فولدر جديد وعرفناها ... إختصار جديد وعرفناها ...
لكن لستة جديدة هاذي ما عرفناها 





المتصفح  

.... لا جديد غير الشكل 





القائمة ذي تغيير شكلها بس واللي هو الأوتو بلاي اذا حطيت
سيدي أو شبكت هاردسك خارجي





اتصفح اقلاع سوفت من متصفح اللونج هورن 





النسخ صار شكله احلى + صار يحط كم باقي من ثانية لكن موب هنا الكلام 





الحركة الجديدة انه صار يطلع النسبة كم خلص من النسخ  ... ذي جازت لي 





تغيير شكل المسح بحيث صار يطلع لك بيانات اكثر





تشغيل محرك DWM !!! شف الفرق بالرسوم ... شي رهيييييييب !!!

طبعا ما اقدر اظهر كل شي لأن اغلب المؤثرات تكون حركية ... هذا أولا ...
وثانيا ما كانت كل المؤثرات تشتغل عندي لأن كرت الشاشة حق اللاب توب
ضعيف وأصلا مكتوب انها ما تشتغل إلا على كرتين شاشة بس وهي أقوى
كرت طلعته جي فورس وأقوى كرت طلعته ATI ... لكن اكيد بالنسخة
النهائية راح تدعم كروت اكثر من كيذا 
​


----------



## Michael (29 ديسمبر 2005)

لاحظ الإطار كيف طالع شكله هنا  ... جميل صراحة 
وغير كيذا مفروض يكون شفاف وعليه Blur شوي لكن
لما عدلت على الريجستري وفعلتها عندي صار الجهاز بطيييييييء ><
<=== قايلين لك ما يدعم كرتك وشوله تحبرش ... 





هنا مؤثر ظهور الويندوات بشكل عام ...
تكون كأنها صفحة  ... شف الصورة وتخيلها 





وهنا تأثير على اليوندو اذا صغرتها وفتحتها ثانية
تكون كأنها تنصفط وتصغر وتنزل تحت 





هنا برضو ظهور الويندو شوفو وشلون 
على فكرة لأحد يقرا وش مكتوب 





وهنا خلاص صكينا الكمبيوتر 





وهنا مسكت معي ورحت اشغل السيف مود  
SafeMode 





خلاص  ... تم والحمد لله 
ما ابي إلا دعواتكم


منقول للافادة​


----------



## My Rock (29 ديسمبر 2005)

تاريخ تسويق الويندوز الجديد سيكون في ال 2007

بعدين اسمه تغير الى vista

و في طرفة صغيرة يمكن ماحد يصدقها, لكنها حقيقة, فريق من المايكروسوفت بيحضر لعمل نزام تشغيل جديد ليس له اي علاقة بالوندوز.... لما نشوف...


----------



## MARSHIEL (29 ديسمبر 2005)

الله يعينا ......
يباركك الرب


----------

